# Hunting alone?



## Amy1976

Just wondered how many of you hunt alone.
My dad hunts w/ me during firearm season, but I've been bow hunting alone for the last 2 weeks, or so. I really don't like to hunt alone. It gets a bit spooky when I'm out there alone, before/after dark. Guess I better put my big girl panties on & deal w/ it.


----------



## harpo1

Can't really give you a female's perspective because I'm a male. But I can tell you that your not alone with the "spooky" feeling when hunting alone. Guy's get that feeling just a much as the girls do. I do commend you for not letting it stop you though. Best of luck and stay safe!


----------



## SplitG5

Second what harpo said. Some people it just doesn't seem to bother...but by nature I don't think we're built to be 100% comfortable in the woods in the dark. Sometimes its just a shiver out of no-where...sometimes its a noise in the weeds that makes you think, "I don't even want to know what that was". You are not alone.:sad:


----------



## William H Bonney

Amy1976 said:


> ,,,, Guess I better put my big girl panties on & deal w/ it.


:16suspect........ Happy Bunny????:evilsmile


----------



## benster

I have to walk my wife to her blind and pick her up on the way back in or she won't go. It might have to do with all the bears we see because we hunt in the northern lower. Boy I'm really F'ed if something happens while I'm out there because I know she's not coming to look for me. :lol:


----------



## plugger

My wife and daughter have never been afraid to hunt alone but they usually hunt on the farm they grew up on. You are probably safer hunting alone than going down town!


----------



## Jacob Huffman

As some have stated I cannot give you a female's point of view but....I have hunted by myself during bow season for 2 years now and dont miss the company to much...I actually wish I had someone to hunt with that I could teach the tricks of the trade...My kid's wont be ready to hunt for a few years so it would be good practice...


----------



## skyhawk1

in a way I hunt alone cause my boyfriend and I walk in together but he goes to his blind and I go to mine. Yes it does get spooky whe you go in beore dark. when your sitting there you hear all kinds of No matter what kind of under clothes you wear it will always be spooky till we get to it. Good luck!


----------



## bigrackmack

I hunt alone and wouldn't have it any other way......:chillin:........Mack


----------



## kristie

I prefer hunting alone.....

or with the horses as lookouts......

if that still counts as being alone........


----------



## Scott K

harpo1 said:


> Can't really give you a female's perspective because I'm a male. But I can tell you that your not alone with the "spooky" feeling when hunting alone. Guy's get that feeling just a much as the girls do.


Quit watching Deliverance before you go out hunting.


----------



## harpo1

Scott K said:


> Quit watching Deliverance before you go out hunting.


Ohh, is that the problem???


----------



## wyldkat49766

Ive had the heebie jeebies since I started hunting back in the early 80's. My mom would laugh as she watched my flashlight go back and forth quickly. She said you have a gun. I said yeah but they can see in the dark. 

I KNOW whats in those woods and they know where I am long before I have a hint they are there. I have gone out alone but sometimes hubby goes with me. Even WITH this big girl panties, its still nerve wracking. Also makes me glad that I have an enclosed blind. May not be the fort knox but it gives me a little security. And enough room that I can get down on the floor if needed to hide from the sight of any bears.


----------



## 22 Chuck

Bears are more afraid of you that you are of them.


----------



## averageguy

Scott K said:


> Quit watching Deliverance before you go out hunting.


 It's better than watching deliverance and then wanting to go hunting!:yikes:


----------



## skyhawk1

Yes being in a blind does help alittle for me bit. But what gets my heart beating is when I am in a blind and I hear something behind me and I can't see what is there. Then you hear nothing. My mined goes everywhere thinking what it could be. I am getting better about being in the woods by myself. But I no matter what It will always be spooky.


----------



## autumnlovr

I frequently hunt alone. Many times my hubby will be 1/4 mile away, other times, he'll be 200 miles away. When I'm on our property up north & he's down below...I always make sure the flashlight has fresh batteries, the cell phone's in my pocket & the concealed 40-cal has a full load with a back-up magazine....and yes, I do have the license.
My biggest concern is that I take my time and get the best shot-placement possible on an animal. I'm not thrilled about possibly having to drag a deer out of the woods a long way by myself.
But...I'm one of those weird people who reads spooky books while hunting. I believe that having a bit of a spooky feeling makes you more alert to any animal noise or movement. It sounds like you just need to learn to remain calm until you identify the source of the noises. If it's a bear...make noise to scare it off, or watch it walk off on it's own. If it's anything else, identify it and decide if it's a shooter or not. At that point, either watch it wander through or SHOOT IT!


----------



## RIVER LADY

I hunt alone often. I do enjoy it. However, I do like company sometimes. I like to share the thrill. 

It can be spooky at times. But, I shrug it off cause I know there is nothing out there that is going to hurt me. Unless some mad insane idiot is wandering the woods and field. But, I doubt it.:lol:


----------



## bluesun7602

I'm a wuss, I'll admit, I hunt alone most of the time, but I don't like to. Every unknown noise sounds big and scary, and I'm afraid I'm going to run into someone who wants to start some trouble. I rarely go out on morning hunts because I hate walking in the dark and feel like every animal is watching and waiting to attack me!

Evening hunts I have no problem going by myself.


----------



## Wendy

I love hunting alone.... I perfer to track alone too......at least until it's time to drag out the deer, then I like the company!

I hunt alone... yeah, yeah with no body else.... oh you know when I hunt alone..... I perfer to be by myself! WhooHHooo! :woohoo1:


----------



## Jim Zellinger

I've hunt alone most of the time this year as my son is away at collage, I don't know it it is a spooky feeling, but I know that it is not as much fun!

It will be nice to have him home for a few days.


----------



## Nileshunter

My Wife likes to sit alone during Bow Season.... She tells me I'm bad luck during bow season...lol... however, last year was her first year of gun season and she told me after opening day that she will never sit alone during gun season I think she got a little scared with all the guns going off.... This year should be interesting though she is 7 1/2 months pregnant with our son and she still wants to go out there, so hopefully we can get her a deer... should would make some family memories that's for sure...


----------



## Halffasthog

I don't think it's fear I feel in the dark. There is an excitement, maybe a little nervous. A scurry through the brush, hoof beats, even an odd smell in the dark makes me edgy, but not really afraid. I just hope it's still there when the sun rises enough for me to tell if it's edible or not.


----------



## Amy1976

I do go alone...I just don't like it.
I walk to, and from my stand alone.
3/4 of a mile, one way.
I hunt a little over 90 acres, all by myself.

I'm ready for firearm..then my dad will be w/
me most of the time.


----------



## 1wildchild

I really enjoy hunting by myself. I like the solitute of sitting out there alone, but I am learning to like hunting with someone too. I get the creeps walking in, but hardly ever walking out. Weird huh?


----------



## Gina Fox

I have hunted alone during rifle season...I'm not to wild about it either. But it doesnt hit me while I am sitting, there is so much to watch.
I don't know which is worse walking through the black to get TO the blind or walking in the light and coming OUT in the dark...pretty creepy especially since one time I heard a loud purring under my raised platform a couple years back...Im thinking Bobcat??? Add to that yotes yipping and the hair raises up on the back of my neck...whichever it is I am grateful for my flashlight...


----------



## Gina Fox

wyldkat49766 said:


> Ive had the heebie jeebies since I started hunting back in the early 80's. My mom would laugh as she watched my flashlight go back and forth quickly. She said you have a gun. I said yeah but they can see in the dark.
> 
> I KNOW whats in those woods and they know where I am long before I have a hint they are there. I have gone out alone but sometimes hubby goes with me. Even WITH this big girl panties, its still nerve wracking. Also makes me glad that I have an enclosed blind. May not be the fort knox but it gives me a little security. And enough room that I can get down on the floor if needed to hide from the sight of any bears.


 
LOL I was watching a program on TV last night about Grizzley and Black Bear....It didn't appear that hiding out in a tent did any good...they carried off the whole tent and the dummy in it!:yikes:
Black bear busted out the windows of a vehicle...climbed in and trashed it. 
It was pretty amazing...ate the seats, virtually anything they could sink their teeth in.

Anyone else catch it?


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

I love hunting!! That being said I have the hardest time walking into the dark woods, I'm afraid of what I can't see. Once I'm in my treestand I'm fine and dandy.. I usually prefer my husband to drop me off or pick me up on his way out of or into the woods, thats when he's able to hunt with me.


----------



## poisonivie

I don't mind hunting alone. Half the time I am out there alone because of my husband's work schedule. The only trouble is, if I get one... it will be fun dragging it in by myself. That happened to me once. I did get it to the car, but couldn't get it on the car. I was so tired! Lucky for me, a couple of other hunters drove by and helped me out.


----------



## GIDEON

CL-Lewiston said:


> Bears are more afraid of you that you are of them.


 Yeah but my tendecies when startled are to RUN, not attack


----------



## ERnurse

This is an interesting post. I deer hunt alone because I have always deer hunted alone. My father didnt like deer hunting, so he bought me some slugs and said "good luck" 

I guess I spent so much time out in the woods I feel quite comfortable.(where I grew up we were the only house for at least a mile down the road and there was a couple thousand acres across the road from my house).

I have gotten the heebies hunting where I think I might run into someone, because the only time I get the Heebies is thinking about some whacko guy out there. Critters dont bother me, but humans scare me :yikes:


----------



## 1wildchild

I agree ERNurse! Creepy guys in the woods are way more scary than any animal. :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

ERnurse said:


> This is an interesting post. I deer hunt alone because I have always deer hunted alone. My father didnt like deer hunting, so he bought me some slugs and said "good luck"
> 
> I guess I spent so much time out in the woods I feel quite comfortable.(where I grew up we were the only house for at least a mile down the road and there was a couple thousand acres across the road from my house).
> 
> I have gotten the heebies hunting where I think I might run into someone, because the only time *I get the Heebies is thinking about some whacko guy out there. Critters dont bother me, but humans scare me* :yikes:


Hey, I've run into one of those once. and I mean literally. :lol: I'm always affraid some one may have patterned me and is waiting for me in the darkness...Oh wait, that was hope not a fear.:lol::lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

1wildchild said:


> I agree ERNurse! Creepy guys in the woods are way more scary than any animal. :lol:


I prefer creepy guys IN the woods when I have a weapon as compared to creepy guys not in the woods when I dont have my rifle with me.


----------



## ERnurse

river lady said:


> is waiting for me in the darkness...oh wait, that was hope not a fear.:lol::lol:


lmao!!!


----------



## Wildone

Amy1976 said:


> I do go alone...I just don't like it.
> I walk to, and from my stand alone.
> 3/4 of a mile, one way.
> I hunt a little over 90 acres, all by myself.
> 
> I'm ready for firearm..then my dad will be w/
> me most of the time.


 I would look into getting a CCW than you will always have a side kick with you 24/7 and you will never be alone.


----------



## SPITFIRE

RIVER LADY said:


> Hey, I've run into one of those once. and I mean literally. :lol: I'm always affraid some one may have patterned me and is waiting for me in the darkness...Oh wait, that was hope not a fear.:lol::lol:


 LMAO never a dull moment with you is there.


----------



## RIVER LADY

SPITFIRE said:


> LMAO never a dull moment with you is there.


 
 Not usually.:lol:


----------



## Outdoor Gal

I often sit by myself while deer hunting, but it's on my grandpa's farm and there are always other people in the woods. The first and only time I've REALLY hunted alone was duck hunting a few weeks ago. It was awesome, I just wish that I could have spent more time there. I had to pack it up by 10am to watch my nieces and nephew while my sister was at a wedding. It was a little unnerving paddling a kayak by myself in the dark, trying to avoid the downed trees, but it was also really cool. There was more than one pair of glowing eyes looking back at me from shore. Unfortunately, I only had one wood duck get within range and he was out of there before I could get a shot off. I had a few other woodies flying above the treeline, but they were on a mission and didn't even glance at my spread.


----------



## ridgewalker

_I will be hunting with 2-6 other hunters this year. This is the smallest camp we have had in a long time. We will miss the those that have to or choose to not hunt this year._


----------



## 22 Chuck

Sounds like several ladies are ready for a CPL. I believe all should have one. We have about 180 thousand in MI, too bad not 480.


----------



## wisner08

I don't know how many of you have ever read the book Darker Than Night. If your already scared of walking through the woods in the dark by yourself. Read this and you will probably be scared even more. here is a brief description 

*ON A COLD, SNOWY NIGHT IN 1985, TWO MEN BEGGED FOR THEIR LIVES.*
In 1985, two 27-year-old friends left their suburban Detroit homes for a hunting trip in rural Michigan. When they did not return, their families and police suspected foul play. For 18 years, no one could prove a thing. Then, a relentless investigator got a witness to talk, and a horrifying story emerged.

*FOR NEARLY TWO DECADES, THEIR KILLERS WENT FREE.*
In 2003, this bizarre case hit the glare of the criminal justice system, as prosecutors charged two brothers, Raymond and Donald Duvall, with murder. With no bodies ever found, the case hinged on the testimony of one terrified witness who saw a bloody scene unfold-and who was still nearly too frightened to talk.

*THEN A WITNESS TOLD HER CHILLING STORY*
Now, the truth behind an 18-year-old mystery is revealed against the backdrop of an unusual, electrifyingly dramatic trial. Raymond and Donald Duvall bragged to friends that they killed their victims, chopped up their bodies and fed them to pigs. A Michigan jury soon had evidence of this brutally methodical execution-evidence that would lead a shocked courtroom through the heart of evil and beyond a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## RIVER LADY

That one is bone chilling story. Have had similar happen way too close to home. 

My sisters, good friends fience. He went hunting in tawas area years ago, and never returned. They found him shot in his tree, his wallet, car keys and car were gone. The killer later confessed like 10 years later. He was already incarserated for another crime. It was just a year or two ago that he confessed. 

Luckily, I don't get scared.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

benster said:


> I have to walk my wife to her blind and pick her up on the way back in or she won't go...


I have to do the same thing with my brothers. :lol: 

I've hunted alone before, but if given a choice, I would almost always choose to hunt with a partner especially when hunting far from home or on public land, for safty more than anything. We still keep our distance from each other, but it's nice to know someone is close by if one of you needs help.


----------



## susie2005777

RIVER LADY said:


> That one is bone chilling. Have had similar happen way too close to home.
> 
> My sisters, good friends fience. He went hunting in tawas area years ago, and never returned. They found him shot in his tree, his wallet, car keys and car were gone. The killer later confessed like 10 years later. He was already incarserated for another crime. It was just a year or two ago that he confessed.
> 
> Luckily, I don't get scared.


Short story~~I know a man that went hunting years ago....just before dark he got shot and fell face first into the muddy ditch. The guy who shot him came over, kicked at him while asking if he was alive. The downed man could not talk due to the mud (and pain). The shooter walked away and left him for dead. His wife was expecting him home just after dark and when he failed to show, she called the police and friends. They went out and found him laying in the ditch, face down (he had been able to turn his head just enough to continue breathing). He had been shot in the groin area, severing his artery~~the mud had packed the wound staunching the blood flow. He did survive and was able to tell his story, but the shooter was never found~~he never said anything. I am not sure how he can sleep at night, honestly.

I prefer to go out hunting with family and friends. In fact, I was out there with a very good friend of mine and one of my sons. We had a great time, a few laughs and some learning experiences. I wouldn't change any of that for the world. ....I also prefer private property and knowing who is out there hunting nearby.


----------



## Halffasthog

Well, I wasn't before, but after hearing these stories, I may be reconsidering.


----------



## Amy1976

My local DNR officer offered to walk me into the woods to my stand, /come get me when I'm done. After those stories, maybe I'll take him up on the offer:}


----------



## skyhawk1

After reading that I am glad now that my boyfriend walks me to my stand or the dog house blind and picks me up on his way out.


----------



## wyldkat49766

This year at our camp, the 'couples' hunting outnumbered the individuals. Myself and hubby, cousin and her bf, and another cousin and his wife of 1 yr vs my 2 uncles.


----------



## tangleknot

I primarily hunt alone. On the odd occasion, my husband and I will get the chance to hunt an afternoon together but that is pretty rare. I don't mind heading in to the woods or out on my own in daylight or darkness. Yes, I've almost let my mind play into those spooky thoughts but then I snap out of it.


----------



## ERnurse

CL-Lewiston said:


> Sounds like several ladies are ready for a CPL. I believe all should have one.


for years now, as the stories tell you people are the things to fear.

I know a family member to the 2 guys that were murdered and fed to the hogs. I remember when the case unraveled a few years ago, sad, but I also remember when I was younger sitting with my dad in a bar and guys were talking about hunting, one guy in the place said, if anyone ever wanted to know how it felt to kill another person, then they could go out opening day of deer season and pick off some unsuspecting individual. I never forgot that man saying that and have taken precautions since to go undetected out hunting. He scared me then and I guess I am glad.--he was creepy anyway :tdo12:


----------

